# Has anyone here ever had a shell acid dipped?



## PhantomDubs (Sep 8, 2001)

I was considering doing a significant amount of sandblasting to my mk2 shell to get certain parts down to bare metal. A friend told me that acid dipping the shell might be a better and less time consuming alternative. I was a little concerned about all the seam sealer used to hold the car together. Would the car essentially come apart into several pieces if dipped? What if the seams were spot welded together first and then seam welded later?
This option is kinda a long shot at this point, but I wanted to see what the experts had to say about it.


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone here ever had a shell acid dipped? (PhantomDubs)*

i would not recommend sandblasting......sand gets in cracks and crevices and does not come out......untill you take off from a stop light or sign and then it looks like you left your sandbox out....







, plus it gets in your paint then. you can use baking soda to remove paint also, then it just disolves.
seriously speaking you are looking at over a 1000$ do get your shell dipped. all seamsealer will be gone and your car will be real tinny sounding when you tap on it.....your car is held together by spot welds and other welds so if it goes in one piece should come out one piece....depending on how much lightining mother nature has taken care off as of now!


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: Has anyone here ever had a shell acid dipped? (PhantomDubs)*

I would not reccomend having a car dip stripped, its going to remove paint, primer and sealer that keeps rust out in places you can't even imagine. You'll end up with a lot of surface rust to begin with but its that stuff you cant see thats going to really bum you out in a couple years.
Have the exterior chemical stripped on paintable surfaces, the best option (IMO)
Dean


----------



## PhantomDubs (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone here ever had a shell acid dipped? (Dean F)*

what do you recomend for chemical stripping?


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone here ever had a shell acid dipped? (purple-pill)*

not recommended for a street car, race car only.....dipping the shell.......follow Dean F words of wisdom.


----------



## pigbladder (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone here ever had a shell acid dipped? (purple-pill)*

just use paint stripper...aircraft quality is stonger http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KiNEMATiX (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone here ever had a shell acid dipped? (pigbladder)*

walnut shell blasting! my entire interior and engine bay has been blasted.


----------



## Dupp (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone here ever had a shell acid dipped? (Dean F)*

i have no issues with acid dipping...as long as the establishment can do some sort of primer dipping as well...my guy does zinc-phosphating as soon as the acid is neutralized and the car is dry...it effectively coats the ENTIRE car, every crack and crevice...and gives an excellent base for further painting...pending all body work turns out fine...


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone here ever had a shell acid dipped? (Dupp)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i have no issues with acid dipping...as long as the establishment can do some sort of primer dipping as well...my guy does zinc-phosphating as soon as the acid is neutralized and the car is dry...it effectively coats the ENTIRE car, every crack and crevice...and gives an excellent base for further painting...pending all body work turns out fine...[HR][/HR]​ thats got to be a pretty pricey endeavor. mind telling us how much?


----------



## Dupp (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone here ever had a shell acid dipped? (ArpyArpad)*

around 2250 us at a place just across the border in canada...


----------



## Dupp (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone here ever had a shell acid dipped? (Dupp)*

but i think it's worth it for my racecar...


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone here ever had a shell acid dipped? (Dupp)*

quote:[HR][/HR]around 2250 us at a place just across the border in canada...[HR][/HR]​ so thats 2250 with the coating afterwards? sounds like a good idea for a show car as well.


----------



## bigswinger (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone here ever had a shell acid dipped? (ArpyArpad)*

I had my mk2 media(little plastic pieces) blasted. Work good cost 500.00. for the outside and engine compartment..
We used to dip porsche race cars for lightness, but i didn't want to lose all the undercoating so i went the other route....
steve


----------

